# Portable Show Layout



## GSC (Nov 18, 2010)

I needed a show layout in a hurry a few years back, and I found some 1x3s and a 3' x 6' piece of 1/4" plywood. I built a frame to fit the plywood, nailed the plywood in place, and painted it beige.

After it dried I installed a loop of HO snap-track, and made sure there were good connections and it "worked".

I had some repair shop buildings I had kicking around for years (Revell enginehouses) and put them in place, along with sidings. I set up a sand pit operation, with real sand glued in place, chunks of styrofoam and crumpled paper bags for sand piles, and chain link fencing made from aluminum window screening. A place for all those Matchbox trucks and tractors I still have.

Add some green ground foam, brown ground foam, and some lychen.

I built this in about 6 hours (including time for paint to dry), and it cost me $12, for the lychen. I had everything else from years of collecting.

The layout is light enough for one person to carry, it fits easily into my wife's SUV, it's strong enough to take a few bumps, and sets up in no time. It can be stood up out of the way when not in use.

You can also use a hollow-core door for this. If I had one, that's what I would've used. I used things I had in my cellar and attic, costing me nothing but time (except for buying the lychen for $12).

It doesn't have to be expensive.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

something appears to be missing...
thats right! TTIWWOP!!!


----------



## GSC (Nov 18, 2010)

I seem to be missing what tankist said I'm missing...

What is TTIWWOP?

(Probably something simple)


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

GSC said:


> I seem to be missing what tankist said I'm missing...
> 
> What is TTIWWOP?
> 
> (Probably something simple)


indeed simple TTIWWOP. 
sorry, i really like that service. its briliant     



















































































pictures! pictures! picures!


----------

